# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  A paar bilderl vom letzten Wochenende am Lago di brombi

## Gast

Moin,

ich habe a paar Bilderl vom Surfen letztes Wochenende am Lago di brombi in Netz gestellt:
http://www.funsportal.de.vu

watch out!!!!

Ciao a tutti
MM

----------

